# Donegal.



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

On a visit to a campsite in Donegal.
We stayed in a small campsite {Full of midges}

Was checked in by a man and he came and told us where to park.He stood there until we had parked and said OK. He seen the side the door was on i'm sure and said nothing. We made a cuppa and was sitting outside and a lady came and said "That not your patch, your is around the other side" I said we usually sit by the door and she said "Those foreign vans always has the door on the wrong side" We just pulled table and chairs to front of MH and sat on gravel as the other side was in the shade.
She then walked away.

She must had a bad day.


----------



## konit (Oct 8, 2006)

> We just pulled table and chairs to front of MH and sat on gravel as the other side was in the shade


well done 

Can you tell me what campsite that was?


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

konit

You have a PM.

Another thing I notice. People in tent cannot park beside tents so they had to carry all the gear from the carpark in front. 
Next morning was rain and the were running from tent aera to car and it pouring down.


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Is this near a pub owned by a singing family?????????


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

YES. The very one. :lol: :lol:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Nora,
Drove through your hometown on Friday, and was feeling guilty because I didn't bring your phone no with me. You were away in Donegal, was it as wet there as it was in Connemara??

I think I lost my sandal in the petrol station in your home town, the one on the right coming from the Galway side, either there or in Dunnes big car park on the way through Galway.
Hope you had a nice time. We still haven't made is as far as Donegal in the van. Hopefully we will this year.

Ca


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Cath. 
Will enquire at the service station was that Friday.
Just read your report. The weather was bad last night. We were looking out over the Corrib at the lighting. You were on the other side in Cong.
We were in Donegal early June and had lovely weather.
Talk soon.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Nora+Neil said:


> On a visit to a campsite in Donegal.
> We stayed in a small campsite {Full of midges}
> 
> Was checked in by a man and he came and told us where to park.He stood there until we had parked and said OK. He seen the side the door was on i'm sure and said nothing. We made a cuppa and was sitting outside and a lady came and said "That not your patch, your is around the other side" I said we usually sit by the door and she said "Those foreign vans always has the door on the wrong side" We just pulled table and chairs to front of MH and sat on gravel as the other side was in the shade.
> ...


I found her charming when I was there last year, and you have to admit its a small site and if they didn't enforce some sort of discipline in the pitches it would directly impact their revenue.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Frank as I said at the start. We were checked in by a man and he never said a word. If he had said you have to sit the other side we would have turned the MH around and faces in to the big trees.
We certainly won't be back.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Nora+Neil said:


> Frank as I said at the start. We were checked in by a man and he never said a word. If he had said you have to sit the other side we would have turned the MH around and faces in to the big trees.
> We certainly won't be back.


Neither will I, we've decided that we don't like Clannad


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

The campsite is maybe not great but the night we had in the pub was great. The next day was not so pretty. I was very ill.

We didn't even get into the campsite proper just a parking space on the outside. But we weren't there too long so it was ok.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

jams101 said:


> Is this near a pub owned by a singing family?????????


 Gosh was it the Nolans ?


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

NO :lol: :lol: 
See Frank [Sallytraffic]


----------

